# Thinking of swithing teams to Trek



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

I've had 4 Specialized bikes, and am now riding a Roubaix. I recently test rode a Domane 4.5 and 5.2, I liked the comfort, but also the stiffness they had. My concern is that the warranty they mentioned was less than what I get from Specialized, and I can get an upgraded Roubaix with similar or better (ultegra) components for less. However, I prefer the fit of the Trek. How do the hubs and cranksets hold out on these models? That is my concern as I have been hard on rear hubs. I realize, I get better pricing from my Specialized LBS as I have purchased 4 bikes from them and would expect the good guy treatment after I establish a buying relationship from Trek, any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I have half a season on my domane 4.7. I have put about 2000 miles on it. I had to have the cables adjusted once. But other than that it has been fine. Its still like new (because its basically still new). 

How is the specialized warranty better? Trek has a lifetime warranty on the frames. And the components are the same brand to brand. 

I understand getting a better deal from the lbs you have been going to. For what it is worth I am still in love with my domane


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the warranty difference?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Specialized has better warranty then Trek? I love Trek customer service. They take care of those who ride their bikes. Trek is a top notch company. I don't know much about Specialized customer service. But I'm sure their just as good. I'm really happy with my 2015 Trek Emonda SL-8. This is my 1st Trek as well. I love it. Great bike.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

I would not make the decision based on warranty, but on fit and ride. The customer service and warranty from Trek or Specialized etc is basically the same and the local shop.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> Specialized has better warranty then Trek? I love Trek customer service. They take care of those who ride their bikes. Trek is a top notch company. I don't know much about Specialized customer service. But I'm sure their just as good. I'm really happy with my 2015 Trek Emonda SL-8. This is my 1st Trek as well. I love it. Great bike.


Please!

We had two Trek OCLV bikes me and my wife and I had a 5200 first before getting the 5500, so 3 but two at the same time anyway. And I bought a Full Suspension Klein Mantra.

Within a few days, my plastic glasses fell from my mouth where I was holding them standing over my Mantra, and when they hit the top beam a 1/4 circle of paint popped off.

Trek rep said no go after making me wait 2 weeks to look at it, I said "just great". Sold all three Treks products and never bought another new product from them. Hey Trek!! Since 1998 I have bought more than a dozen bikes. Between upper end tandem, a few bikes for my kids and wife, and me, my best bike having a MSRP of 12k in 1999. I got a disc winter bike for 2014 that IS NOT A TREK, hello! Oh yeah TREK, a Litespeed Blade. And.. oh yeah, a custom Strong Racing Frame that got Dura Ace and Zipp 404s.

Good decision Trek! 

I have a few Specialized now, no specific love or anything. And my only experience with them was them sending me a free 200.00 seat post for my 2014 disc Roubaix winter bike on a phone call to support. A lot better experience than with SchmaTrek!

Well TREK! You showed me you do not need my families business.

One older used Madone WSD because the wife wanted it. The gal we bought it from bought a new Tarmac BTW Trek! I woudl not have done it if it was not the deal of year either needing chainings cassette and chain.

I make some light of it now, but I was pretty peoed in 1998 I can tell you.

Trek! Kiss my ARS! 


BTW, did I say Trek MEH!


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

Let me clarify,
My LBS, provides lifetime warranty on things like hubs, I also have lifetime free adjustments. This is a policy of Rock and Road Cyclery that has now been changed to 3 months but I still have the lifetime. I tore out my hub on a 2 and half year old Roubaix, Specialize covered it, I did not get the same response when I asked the Trek manager. On my 2013 Spech Fatboy, I blewout the rear hub, they sent me a new wheel with an I9 hub instead of the spesh hub. I am spoiled by these folks. But I have a Trek 4300 mtb I bought in 2000, that I have mercilessly abused for 15 years, and only replaced chains, tires, tubes and brake pads... Thanks for the feedback, I really like the fit of the Trek so I will move that way.
Cheers,


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

robt57 said:


> Please!
> 
> We had two Trek OCLV bikes me and my wife and I had a 5200 first before getting the 5500, so 3 but two at the same time anyway. And I bought a Full Suspension Klein Mantra.
> 
> ...


That was in 1998? I could see why you would be upset. I would have been peoed to. 

But as of 2015 Trek has taking care of me and my LBS where I do my business. They took really good care of me. From your post a lot can and could have changed in Trek's customer service from 1998 to 2015. All I know is I had an issue with the my bike back in November of 2014 and it got taken care for me. Without questions. Trek is a solid company rather you like it or not.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

Went to the Trek shop near me and ordered a Domane 4.5 along with a number of extra's and negotiated a better shop warranty as I will be traveling and they agreed. Got a good price and will get fitted out on Wednesday. Rode my Roubaix again today, then the Trek, and the Trek just fits me better and is more comfortable. Thanks for the input.
Cheers,'
FGO


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

I picked up my Domane yesterday, It is a nice bike, but I noticed that as delivered from the LBS, it had quite a bit of chain rub on the big sprocket front and big on the rear, even with the trim. I rode the same model at a different Trek dealer 3 days earlier and it had no chain rub at the limits. My local LBS where I purchased said that they will rub and that is just the way it is. I am curious as I don't see adjusting the front dr as that big of issue. Should I just accept that when I am at the edges of the range I will have chain rub up front on the ultegra dr's? I would not have a problem if I had not taken an extended ride on one that did not exhibit this. Don't want to whine, but if this is not to be expected, I want to address it, I don't have the same problem on my Roubaix 
Any input is appreciated
Cheers,


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a big Trek fan, but it shouldn't rub.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

The shop may be saying that so you won't ask them to adjust it. At that point, it becomes much trickier to eliminate the rub(which means it could take lots of time to get there)


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

My ultegra equipped domane doesn't rub


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks folks, I am taking it on a fairly long ride tomorrow and will stretch the cables then take it back for adjustment. I did not buy that Ultegra components rub when I rode the same bike at a different dealer for 30 minutes with no rub and my Roubaix does not. Cheers! abd thanks again!
FG


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

BS on the it supposed to rub - I swapped my 6700 groupset for 6800 and dialed it in very easily so it doesn't rub. My 6700 didn't rub cross chaining either. There is more chain noise cross chaining, but it's not from rubbing on the front DR.

On edit - this is on a Domane 6 series frame, but it won't matter which CF Domane frame you have, the geometry that would effect this is all the same across the models, and only 0.5cm difference in chain stay length for sizes 58 up compared to 56 and smaller.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

1. Properly set up and adjusted, there should be no rubbing. My 2014 Domane 4.7 has no rub cross chained.

2. The cables won't stretch.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

ibericb said:


> 1. Properly set up and adjusted, there should be no rubbing. My 2014 Domane 4.7 has no rub cross chained.
> 
> 2. The cables won't stretch.


Dealer said the cable stretch so they will sort it then. I will just do it myself, just the first time I ever bought a new bike with an issue that the lbs said "they all do that"


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Father Guzzi Obrian said:


> Dealer said the cable stretch so they will sort it then. I will just do it myself, just the first time I ever bought a new bike with an issue that the lbs said "they all do that"



Same result, and I have been corrected here, it is more the housing ends seating because the cables do not stretch. And also as I have been corrected here, chains do not stretch either. Once it was pointed out to me that the side plates if they stretched would open up enough and let go of the pins if that was the case. And that chains would be failing and falling off all over the place I was convinced. They do get longer however.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Father Guzzi Obrian said:


> Dealer said the cable stretch so they will sort it then. I will just do it myself, just the first time I ever bought a new bike with an issue that the lbs said "they all do that"


Read through this thread, hopefully noting the comments of some extremely knowledgeable regulars here in these forums.

The common cables used on bicycles today are die extruded, and thoroughly stretched in the course of manufacturing process.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

I have had only one warranty claim and they took care of it. The wife and I now own 7 Trek Carbon bikes, two P1 7.9's, two P1 6 series, 2 Boone's (7 and 9), Cronus and now an SLR Emonda, also a couple mountain bikes (lower end). They have treated us well, and if your bike is not shifting correctly are you really blaming Trek, that is either a component or dealer/mech issue.
The guy above that blames Trek for his mistake, (dropped something on the bike and chipped the paint), your not wanting to take a little responsibility for what you did? I am sure with your attitude...well you get the point.
I highly recommend the high end Treks, they are made here in the US (WI) and have a much better QA, however with any manufacturing/building bikes there are mistakes, they will correct them, and your dealer setting up the bike should have caught them and shipped the bike back or fix it.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Klein paint in general was extremely tough, so something that hit the tube hard enough to chip it had to be a serious accident. If this was a carbon Mantra, then it was made/painted in Waterloo and so was not the same paint quality as came out of the Chehalis plant.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

Has the rub been corrected? Sounds to me like you have a decent bike but a sorry LBS.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, the rub is corrected, no problems on the past two rides. Just took a while


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

With the service you have received, I can see why it is so hard to get away from Specialized. I have had a cannondale CAAD10 and now a Madone 5.2. I love them both. I am glad I have tried out both bikes. I say try out the domane, if you don't like it, sell it or wait until you have ridden it and can't anymore and go back to specialized. If anything, keep taking your domane to the LBS, they will appreciate you still giving them service and trusting them with your bike.


On another note, I also had a 2000 4300, rode it until this January. I updated, chain, tires, tube, and seat (just for looks). I sold it to another person and I suspect them to ride it for at least the next three years. Bikes are like cars, you will find some that won't last and some that could go through a hurricane and come out like new.


----------

